# Use Social Media To Connect With Gardeners - FaceBook



## GardenMad1 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a wonderful post to bring people like me into the modern world! I would ask my children how to do these things but they have no time for such nonsense with an oldie like me and would be terrified at the thought of their mother actually using facebook. You never know I might surprise them yet!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the wonderful comment. Facebook is a very good resource to use to connect with other gardeners. I, too, was a bit intimidated by it at first, and it does take a bit to learn the ins and outs of it. Once you get on there and mess with it a bit, it really isn't that bad. It can actually get quite addictive! Once you begin friending people and joining in on discussions it is an awesome place. I suggest you sign up as soon as you can, and begin "playing" with all the features. I think you'll like it.

Cheers, 

Tee


----------



## Nickitta (Oct 10, 2010)

This is a brillant idea to connect with other gardeners in your local area.


----------

